# Worried about test progression



## kittiecat

So I got my bfp 5 days after my 5 day frozen embryo transfer and was over the moon but now 5 days later I’m worried about my test progression. I’m 10dp5dt (15dpo equivalent) and I’m worried the line should have progressed more and be darker. Thoughts? Am so so scared.


----------



## confuzion

Hey hon. I’d say there’s no reason to worry unless you see the lines getting lighter. I personally think your progression looks fine. You’re more likely to see better progression if you skip a day between testing. Day to day I found tests didn’t change that much. It also depends on how concentrated urine was so totally not reliable.

I’m assuming you’ve gotten betas since you were cycling? Those are a much better predictor than pee sticks.

Even betas gave me a scare when I was pregnant with my first though. Didn’t even come close to doubling but pregnancy went smoothly from there.

Never easy this stuff. Hope you get some reassurances soon.


----------



## kittiecat

Hey my clinic don’t do betas unfortunately. But yeah forgot to update this thread and sadly this did turn out to be a chemical :cry:. Stopped meds today and am now waiting to bleed and go from there...


----------



## Aerith07

kittiecat said:


> Hey my clinic don’t do betas unfortunately. But yeah forgot to update this thread and sadly this did turn out to be a chemical :cry:. Stopped meds today and am now waiting to bleed and go from there...

So sorry. :hug:


----------



## confuzion

So sorry for your loss <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm so sorry sweety. I've had 2 chemicals and a MC at 10+4. I'm so sorry you are going through this. My heart goes out to you


----------

